# BMW Meet Kent bmwownersclub.com



## TheGav

I have permission from Viper for this post so please don't delete mods.

PrestigeInteriors has kindly organised a BMWOC meet at his brothers pub in Kent

The date of the meet is 14th of April 2012

We will be meeting at Venue Canal Tavern at 11am (address below)

Anyone who is defiantly coming could you please put your names down in the thread linked at the bottom.

The Pub Address is

Venue Canal Tavern
Canal road gravesend
Kent
DA12 2RS

It also has a website if anyone is interested in checking it out.
http://www.thecanaltavern.co.uk

Hope to see you all there guys, should shed load of new design window stickers to give away when were there too.

http://www.bmwownersclub.com/forums...mwoc-kent-meet-14th-april/page__fromsearch__1​


----------



## DMH-01

Will try and pop along to this, there's a few of us with BMs on ES6 :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Is this event for only BMW'S then ?


----------



## TheGav

DMH-01 said:


> Will try and pop along to this, there's a few of us with BMs on ES6 :thumb:


Great stuff mate.:thumb:


----------



## TheGav

Trip tdi said:


> Is this event for only BMW'S then ?


No mate, but the pub carpark will be reserved for BMW's only.

I think there is parking a few hundred yard up the road


----------



## Ultra

I'm in, its a good enough reason to give one of the beemers a run.


----------



## TheGav

dennis said:


> I'm in, its a good enough reason to give one of the beemers a run.


Nice one, its seems its going to be a lot bigger meet than we anticipated.

Its going to be a great BMW day lol


----------



## Ultra

TheGav said:


> Nice one, its seems its going to be a lot bigger meet than we anticipated.
> 
> Its going to be a great BMW day lol


I'm a bit partial to a 3 series or two


----------



## TheGav

dennis said:


> I'm a bit partial to a 3 series or two


Its all about the E46 :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

TheGav said:


> No mate, but the pub carpark will be reserved for BMW's only.
> 
> I think there is parking a few hundred yard up the road


Thats cool :thumb:, I'll take my VW badge off, replace it for a BMW one


----------



## TheGav

Trip tdi said:


> Thats cool :thumb:, I'll take my VW badge off, replace it for a BMW one


Just been told, there is parking over the road.

Will be great to see you there.

You won't miss me, I'm the one with stupidly low black E46


----------



## Trip tdi

TheGav said:


> Just been told, there is parking over the road.
> 
> Will be great to see you there.
> 
> You won't miss me, I'm the one with stupidly low black E46


That's cool :thumb:

Parking fine , I've got mates do own BMW'S, so they might be interested to come along :thumb:


----------



## TheGav

Trip tdi said:


> That's cool :thumb:
> 
> Parking fine , I've got mates do own BMW'S, so they might be interested to come along :thumb:


More there merrier mate, nice one.


----------



## Ultra

TheGav said:


> Its all about the E46 :thumb:


I have a e46 compact and a e30 325i :thumb:


----------



## TheGav

dennis said:


> I have a e46 compact and a e30 325i :thumb:


Bring the E30...please

I have been thinking about selling the E46 and getting an E30,, wife says noooooo


----------



## TheGav

Any more BMW owners interested?


----------



## terrytibbs

Count me in, I have an 1988 E30.


----------



## TheGav

terrytibbs said:


> Count me in, I have an 1988 E30.


Nice, another E30 

I'm really seriously considering one now :thumb:


----------



## TheGav

6 more days guys..

Any more want to meet up?


----------



## e32chris

i might pop over and say hello in my e32 740i mrs is working in the morning butcould probably get there for about 12-12.30


----------



## TheGav

We'll be there all day and evening mate..

Nice one


----------



## garyplumley

Nice one BMW,
BMW X5 Limo hire reading is an Elegant & Stylish limousine Travel service Provider by Cheapest Limo


----------



## slim_boy_fat

You're three years too late in posting your advertising.......:wall: :lol::lol:


----------

